# Travel Tips



## wug (May 19, 2011)

(Apologies if this has been done, but couldn't find it.)

Just been reading a thread about someone who had a break-in while in France - something which could happen in any country, so let's not be xenophobic.

Could we use the "wisdom of crowds" to compile a concise list of tips for safe travel when going abroad, or even to "foreign" parts of the UK? Visitors vehicles are undoubtedly an attraction for thieves, because they usually contain valuables and documents and often the visitors' guard is down because they are on holiday.

There are people on here who have huge experience in motorhoming away from home which could be passed on to those of us who have less experience.

To be useful, tips should be brief and to the point which could be compiled as a checklist.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

HI Wug, thanks for the post. I can;t see anything in our Members Motorhoming Guides

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

so maybe it would be a subject for addition!

I will flag this up for Zebedee who is co-ordinating the MMG's


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

What a great idea

I read or have seen (maybe on here so apologies if it was posted by someone else)

For those with rotating drivers seat.
Turn the seat to face the habitation area and padlock the seat in position.. On my fiat I had to drill two holes and fit a long shank padlock. just another deterant. Ok for those longer stops

kev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*what if*



Kev1 said:


> What a great idea
> 
> I read or have seen (maybe on here so apologies if it was posted by someone else)
> 
> ...


What if you need to move fast!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

STOP THERE PLEASE FOLKS!! 8O

Great idea it is, but we need the tips and suggestions all in one place, or they may get overlooked.

Give me time to con Wug into volunteering . . . . . . . What am I saying!!!! 8O  :lol: _(I'll rephrase that!)_

Give me time to ask him if he would mind starting a new thread in the FAQ Temp Section to collect together some ideas, then when they have been put together into a guide I will do the rest.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-179.html

Thanks Wug, assuming you are willing, and if not would someone else like to lend a hand please. As BognorMike says, it's a cracking good idea and will be very useful indeed to anyone crossing the water. 

Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Will do. Cheers. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wug said:


> Will do. Cheers. Any help appreciated.


Thanks Wug.

I'm sure the guide will be appreciated too. :wink:

I'll ask if this thread can be closed now so you get all the responses in your FAQ Temp Section thread (_Link below_). It will make it a lot easier for you if they are all in one place.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-125556.html

When it is ready, PM me with a link to the final draft and I'll put it into the Guides section.

Dave


----------

